# Lost dog at Pumphouse



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

My friends dog took off on him at Pumphouse today, 10/20 right at dark. There's a bunch of guys out searching for him now. He's a Beagle named Jim. If you see him or know of his whereabouts, please contact me. Joe 970-406-1749. Thanks.


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

Found him


----------

